
Unix Directory Structure for Projects - 333_GOAT_333
Has anybody tried using unix directory layout for their own builds&#x2F;projects? More from abstract standpoint.
======
simonblack
Not sure what you mean with your question.

Perhaps something along the lines of data in the "root" directory, with DLLs
in a "lib" directory and various executables in a "bin" directory, along with
a "doc" directory for locating the documentation, and a "src" directory for
the project source codes?

Or have I missed your point completely?

I tend to put the source code files in the "root" directory of a project with
auxiliary directories under that for various things like data, documentation,
etc.

My finished projects are installed into the standard directories: executables
in one of the $PATH "bin"s (usually /usr/local/bin), shared libs in one of the
standard "lib" directories (mainly /usr/lib). The data gets put into a
dedicated directory: somewhere in /home if it's data that is short-term or it
gets put somewhere on the "archive" filesystem if it's stuff that's "write
once and keep for ever".

~~~
333_GOAT_333
That's exactly what I meant! By any chance have you had experience using BSD
jails under the same context?

~~~
simonblack
I'm afraid not. But it sounds very similar to Apple's policy to put all files
for a project in one sub-directory tree. Put that under the /Applications
directory.Then to uninstall the app, you merely have to delete the whole
project directory-tree.

I am not conversant with OSX but the DMG format sounds similar to what you are
thinking of.

------
chmielewski
It’s bad practice (or at least shady) to distribute software that modifies
/var for example...

A honeypot server with navigable filesystem fits what you’re talking about
perhaps, as does a game where logging in makes you create a user which is your
character which is an RPG managed by bash scripts and the filesystem and
various chroots are the “world” and in game you can level up and unlock
passive auras which take the form of system daemons and gaining access to a
new script is a spell...

